# Phương pháp cắt môi dày là gì? Những đối tượng nên cắt môi



## luuanh95 (29/8/19)

*1. Những đối tượng nên cắt môi trái tim*
_Phương pháp này có thể áp dụng đối với những người sở hữu đôi môi dày muốn cải thiện kết quả_





​
Việc sở hữu đôi môi đẹp và phù hợp với khuôn mặt là niềm mơ ước không chỉ đối với phái đẹp mà ngay cả nam giới cũng vậy. Chính vì vậy _phẫu thuật môi dày thành mỏng_ có thể áp dụng được với những đối tượng sau:

Nam, nữ từ độ tuổi 18 trở lên
Những người có môi trên hoặc môi dưới dày
Những người có cả mỗi trên và môi dưới đều dày
Những người có mong muốn sở hữu đôi môi đẹp
Việc xác định đúng đối tượng là một trong những yếu tố quyết định đến thành công của phẫu thuật cắt môi dày. Bằng chuyên môn của mình, các bác sĩ sẽ tư vấn cho bạn phương pháp phù hợp nhất trong quá trình thăm khám trực tiếp.

*2. Phương pháp cắt môi dày là gì?*
_Cắt môi dày_ là phương pháp thẩm mỹ có khả năng khắc phục tình trạng môi dày giúp bạn sở hữu đôi môi mỏng quyến rũ và hài hòa với khuôn mặt. Theo đó các bác sĩ sẽ sử dụng các thiết bị chuyên dụng kết hợp với các kỹ thuật thẩm mỹ điêu luyện để tiến hành can thiệp vào phần môi nhằm _cắt môi dày thành môi mỏng_.






_Cắt môi dày là dạng tiểu phẫu đơn giản có thời gian thực hiện khá nhanh chóng_
​Tùy theo khuyết điểm cụ thể của khách hàng mà bác sĩ sẽ cắt môi sao cho phù hợp. Chẳng hạn, đối với những trường hợp môi trên bị dày thì bác sĩ sẽ cắt môi trên còn đối với trường hợp môi dưới bị dày thì bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành phẫu thuật làm mỏng môi dưới sao cho phù hợp và hài hòa với các tỷ lệ trên khuôn mặt.

Cắt môi dày là dạng tiểu phẫu đơn giản có thời gian thực hiện khá nhanh chóng, khoảng 15 – 20 phút tùy vào khuyết điểm môi cũng như trình độ của bác sĩ và sau phẫu thuật sẽ không để lại sẹo, không cần thời gian nghỉ dưỡng.

*3. Những yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến chi phí cắt môi trái tim*






​Hầu hết các địa chỉ cắt môi trái tim hiện nay trên thị trường đều không có mức _chi phí phẫu thuật môi trái tim_ cụ thể bởi nó còn phụ thuộc vào 2 yếu tố sau đây:

+ Phương pháp phẫu thuật

Tùy vào phương pháp thực hiện cắt môi trái tim sẽ có mức giá _làm môi trái tim_ khác nhau. Bác sĩ sẽ căn cứ vào phương pháp mà khách hàng lựa chọn để đưa ra mức giá thành cụ thể.

+ Tình trạng môi

Đối với những khách hàng sở hữu đôi môi nhiều khuyết điểm, cần phải chỉnh sửa nhiều thì mức _chi phí tạo hình môi trái tim _càng cao, ngược lại nếu đôi môi của bạn ít khuyết điểm, chỉ cần phẫu thuật cắt môi trái tim là đẹp thì mức chi phí sẽ rẻ hơn. Các bác sĩ sẽ căn cứ vào tình trạng môi cụ thể của khách hàng để đưa ra mức chi phí cụ thể.


----------

